# Fishing Etiquette Rules



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Alrighty guys, as some of you know, I'm just getting my feed wet (and sometimes everything else when I wander too close to the surf lol) here at the point. I just learned that feeding seagulls your scraps is frowned upon somewhat, especially when other fisherman are close by! I am betting there is an entire plethora of little tidbits like this from the forum. I was hoping to consolidate and get a good feel from what is and what is not acceptable on the beach. I understand you don't want to crowd someone, but are there times when that is somewhat acceptable (I've heard of the "Congo Lines" for drum)?
Do you ever walk under someones line?

So guys... lets hear them.. What are the rules for the beach?! :fishing:


----------



## Sharkbait Oh HA (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rules........*

I am very new to the point also but here are a few that I have learned....... Do not use braided line . When you are on the conga, you will, you will cast across some one. if you are using braid . It will cut the other person off. Had it done to me 2 times. As for the conga. line ...... well I guess you always should go to the end. The end being the opposite way the current is moving. Dont go under some ones line, more time than not when you throw you throw over the person next to you. If you fish the point you will go under some one line if they are say holding 8 oz of weight and you are using 5 and bouncing and you threw shorter than they did.Use the high vis line, that way you will be able to see your line in light and dark. Get a good flash light that you can keep in you pocket, that is very brite. At night when you are in the line you will need to see if you are over the guy that is fishing beside you. Ask the local fish heads . Just be friendly and most of them will recipricate. They want you to catch a fish almost as much as they want to and by telling you the right way, keeps them from having to go out an end to bad habits before they start. OH NEVER sand spike on the POINT. There is entirely too much current to sand spike the point. The one time I saw this be an issue , there was a monster blitz on at the point, there were several folks hooking up left and right . Behind the line there were these two older men. they had caught a couple of big drum and it was getting late, I know they were tired but they moved their chairs down to the point and were forcing everyone in the line to fish over them. It was a very frustrating time, but no ione wanrted to say any thing. so Just do a lot of watching and when in rome do as the romans do. Oh No car lights after dark. use parking lights to move around. dont speed. pack out what you pack in . Hope that helps and hope to see you on the surf when the drummin picks up till then:

"tight lines and tan lines, live by one ........die by the other"


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

1. Always pick up any trash found
2. Wear sun glasses when it is bikini season and fishing with my wife (self preservation)
3. Attend lines at all times
4. Park to leave people away to get around


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

At night never shine your headlights into the surf. when driving out to the point kill your lights well before you reach the point, especially if there are other anglers out there.

reason being, red drum and other critters can be really close to shore at night and hitting them with the high beams will send them running.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ryan Here.*

Most would not see this as etiquite but please remember to air down. Not only does it help the driver accross the sand but it does allot to prevent those frequent bumps in the rutts that throws everything in your vehcile up in the air.

If you or someone else (Your Kids, Dog, Etc) dig a hole, cover it up before leaving. They can be nasty to find at night when you cant see them.

Ive long practised picking up a little extra trash laying around as well. Flotsam that washes up on the beach or something someone may have inadvertently left behind, I make it a point to pick up a little everytime im out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sharkbait Oh HA said:


> If you fish the point you will go under some one line if they are say holding 8 oz of weight and you are using 5 and bouncing and you threw shorter than they did.Use the high vis line, that way you will be able to see your line in light and dark.


When at the point, you should be throwing 8nbait due to the current. Anything less will more often than not cause line tangles due to the current moving the lighter weight faster than the heavier weight. Be prepared to walk under or over someone else's rod/line. 

For lighting, a lot of folks use a head lamp that they wear. Red or black light works well with high-vis line but a white light is fine, just don't shine it on the water. 

Pick up after yourself...any and all trash you can...:beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Also don't shine the light at other people's faces. I can't stand that. If you're fishing the conga line, wade out well in front of everyone to cast. NEVER cast behind the line. If you break off or misjudge the arc and nail someone in the heat with 8nbait you'll likely kill them. Also, do NOT spike your rods at the point proper. If you have an itch to build a fire, pay attention to the wind and don't build a huge fire 50 yards upwind of everyone in 25-30 knot winds. Above all else, pay attention to everyone else and have some common courtesy. Folks on the beach are almost always willing to help you out with the right rig, bait, etc, all you gotta do is ask. If you come out acting like a moron, you'll get treated like one.


----------



## BAIT-RUNNER (Feb 13, 2008)

everything was well put,i hope everybody reads this...bob


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

When approaching someone that is in the same rut, be the bigger man and give way. 
If he dosent wave at you as a sign of appreciation, curse him and flip the bird. 
Just kiddin. But its my pet peev..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*NIce one....*



Puppy Mullet said:


> When approaching someone that is in the same rut, be the bigger man and give way.
> If he dosent wave at you as a sign of appreciation, curse him and flip the bird.
> Just kiddin. But its my pet peev..


I generally just hold my hand up the entire ride down the beach telling everyone they are number one.....Joking...

BUt I stick to the (unwritten) rule that whomever is leaving has the right away. I yield to them. I think I learned that along time ago from some of my dads friends.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

Everybody has given you some very good advice for Point fishing. Let me add one more "Don't Do" which irks me to no end. It is always the inexperienced tourist fisherman that get out there with small gear, light weights and no idea what they're doing except for the fact that they want to fish shoulder to shoulder with everybody else. I know that you wouldn't do this, but now that you're an experienced local fisherman that can answer all the tourists questions, it's OK to suggest to these fishermen that they should probably move a little further to the north or south of the Point where the current isn't as strong for their light gear. 

Don't get an ass whoopin' over it though!!! Best to leave the drinking mountain boys in the plaid shirts and no waders alone!!!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of the advice guys! I look forward to putting it to good use! As for the mountain boys; I was born and bred in the smokys!! :-D I'd feel right at home! haha


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Quick thing... So far, when I have been out to "da point", it hasn't been that crowded, and spiking has been a non-issue. Now when you fellas are going after the big drum, are you actually fishing in the point proper; in the froth with all the wash and waves colliding? I usually stay out of that, seems like nothing could swim in there. I'm sure this isn't the case, but should I change up and start putting bait right there in the middle? I have Friday off of work, supposed to rain, but I'll be there first light. Should I put bait on the actual point, or would that be a waste of time this part of the season?


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

JeepMike said:


> ....Now when you fellas are going after the big drum, are you actually fishing in the point proper; in the froth with all the wash and waves colliding? I usually stay out of that, seems like nothing could swim in there. I'm sure this isn't the case, but should I change up and start putting bait right there in the middle? I have Friday off of work, supposed to rain, but I'll be there first light. Should I put bait on the actual point, or would that be a waste of time this part of the season?


When the big Drum are around, most are caught right on the point where the waves moving in two directions hit each other. By regulars its called "the washing machine". Drum are also caught nearby (within 50 yds both ways) the washing machine depending on the bars, shoals, cuts, and current.

Here's the key: the absolute best time to fish the point is when there is a right-to-left current (west-to-east, south-to-north). This current comes from south and southwest winds.

opcorn:


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

my best advise is not to fish the point at all there are way to many other SWEET spots around the island to deal with knuckle heads all day i have caught alot more fish up north on avon beaches then i have ever caught on the point .The point is only good for drum season if you ask me i know this will get me some flak but so be it


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Brooksobx said:


> ...
> Don't get an ass whoopin' over it though!!! Best to leave the drinking mountain boys in the plaid shirts and no waders alone!!!


Those are words to live by.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

red_fish said:


> my best advise is not to fish the point at all there are way to many other SWEET spots around the island to deal with knuckle heads all day i have caught alot more fish up north on avon beaches then i have ever caught on the point .The point is only good for drum season if you ask me i know this will get me some flak but so be it


 I agree there are other sweetspots,many better than the Point at times.. Although,in the springtime,imho,it wouldn't be the n beach,unless it's seamullet and blowtoads,but you can catch them on the s beach as well at that time...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i know others have said it..but....


i havnt fish "the point" a whole helluva lot, but the only time ive seen people get pissed off, or start yelling, is headlights on the water. 





Jesse


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Regarding the headlight issue - how would one safetly navigate to the water without them? I have fog lamps (Dodge Ram 1500) that I can use seperate from the actual lights that would suffice but is even that too much? I can only see being even pointed at the water when making the bend at the point so what do you do? 

No offense, but I am not nose diving my truck into a hole or running over some debris so someone doesn't get mad at me about some light on the water. But in the same respect, I'd prefer to avoid any issues just the same.

When you are running parellel to the water, it shouldn't be a probem and as you are approaching the waters edge, I guess at that point you could cut down the lights completely and creep in.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

me i usually hang tight to the dunes with me lights on and then once i start approching the point ill killem to running lights and also in the heat of the summer i dont ever cut my lights out because thier aint nuttin going on at the point but partying:beer: also i dont know if i beleave the whole light myth me personaly i think its a bunch of BS countlees #s of drum are takin every year from pier and such in which are lit up light the 4 of july


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Those pier lights aren't moving or flashing on and off.

These aren't rules, just a couple of things I have learned the hardway: 

In the winter when it is real cold and people are striper fishing, I have seen too many hooked gulls. Don't leave your rod in the holder with bait dangling.

When you catch a little shark, don't helicopter it back in the water...you can feel the back bone seperate and it washes up 5 minutes later, release it like a game fish.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

red_fish said:


> me i usually hang tight to the dunes with me lights on and then once i start approching the point ill killem to running lights and also in the heat of the summer i dont ever cut my lights out because thier aint nuttin going on at the point but partying:beer: also i dont know if i beleave the whole light myth me personaly i think its a bunch of BS countlees #s of drum are takin every year from pier and such in which are lit up light the 4 of july


Use common sense Sure piers are lighted and folks catch fish off of them, but the point isn't and trying to convince me that a drum would ignore a sudden blast of light on them on an otherwise dark beach is going to be hard.opcorn: 

Fixed lights at night time do a great job of attracting baitfish and esentially bigger fish, but its not the same token when you light up an otherwise dark beach with headlights.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Very good advice guys!! Thanks a lot, you have all saved me a good deal of the learning curve! As for releasing sharks; absolutely treat them like any other game fish. I get insanely pissed when I see people just kill them for no reason, or slam their head on the beach/pier then throw the injured animal back in or let it die. I have gotten into fist fights over watching people kill sharks they were not going to keep. Same with rays. Those animals have every single right to be in that water, and every sportsmen has the responsibility to release these animals properly. Ugghh,, that is my MAIN pete peve. Does that bother anyone else?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The LIght thing*



red_fish said:


> me i usually hang tight to the dunes with me lights on and then once i start approching the point ill killem to running lights and also in the heat of the summer i dont ever cut my lights out because thier aint nuttin going on at the point but partying:beer: also i dont know if i beleave the whole light myth me personaly i think its a bunch of BS countlees #s of drum are takin every year from pier and such in which are lit up light the 4 of july


I wasnt ever sold on it either but I thought the logic behind it was believable....until the fall.

Most of the crowd had already left the beach, only a hand full of people remained fishing about 45 minutes after dark. It was one night when that crytsal looking weed was thick in the water.

I couple fish were hooked before my first. The bite was really close in. I got my first fish in, and the next cast, I had another. I went on around the corner with him and got him up on the beach. Once released, I walked back to the south side, cast out again and nothing. Only a few people weres till even fishing.

One fellow had pulled up with his lights on his SUV on and walkeed away. HE didnt realize he left them on. He got back to them about 30 seconds later and got them turned off but the bite shut down.

If I hadn't been their to see it I would have still not completely believed it. 

Ive always practiced the low light deal though as thats the wishes of others who fish their regularly. Why argue?


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah JeepMike it f'in kills me to see people abuse fish that way. I've seen way too many idiots out there release sharks too close in to only have the fish wash back up on the beach and the idiot just keep on fishing while the shark is dying right beside them. I won't stand for it though, i'll drop what i'm doing and release the fish properly right in front of them. It really makes the person feel small and i'll betcha they don't do it again.

BTW, Hannibal i'll use my running lights to navigate on the point at night. I find that killing my dash lights helps to get my eyes adjusted for it. Just take your time and you'll be able to steer clear of any obstructions with your fog/running lights.


----------



## Dickie (Jun 16, 2007)

Wait til you drivin up the beach and you see 3 or4 old folk standin there lookin at something you git there and it a 40# pulls ray some dum a$$ pulled and left layin with the rig steel in its mouth you get the rig out pick up all the line he cut off get him back in water and the wally world fisherman comes up two you and ask if he can have his rig back that when the fun starts ill see on the beach this spring i hope.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

im not saying i go lighting the point up im just saying i dont think it is neccasery to killim as some as you hit the ramp just when you are approching the point


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

double post


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dickie said:


> Wait til you drivin up the beach and you see 3 or4 old folk standin there lookin at something you git there and it a 40# pulls ray some dum a$$ pulled and left layin with the rig steel in its mouth you get the rig out pick up all the line he cut off get him back in water and the wally world fisherman comes up two you and ask if he can have his rig back that when the fun starts ill see on the beach this spring i hope.


??????????????


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fishpimper said:


> *I find that killing my dash lights helps to get my eyes adjusted for it. * .


yeah i started doin that with parkin lights, it takes a minute, but my eyes adjust pretty well at night when i scroll my dash lights off, it helps alotttttt



Jesse


----------

